
Droidclub Botnet via Malicious Chrome Extensions - techjumbo
https://gbhackers.com/droidclub-botnet-chrome-extensions/
======
ocdtrekkie
The only real solution to this is to set your Chrome shortcuts to load up
without extensions. Google has shown no capability to appropriately handle
extension management: Extensions which have access to all web content you see
and use, a HUGE security risk, aren't really vetted at all. It's the number
one infection vector I see for malware today.

I believe on Windows you just need to add --no-extensions to the shortcut
path.

